# Johnny's Ghost



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I was going to give building the famous Learing ghost a try this spring to kick off 2012 right, but the PDF files on Johnny's blog seem to be missing (link says site is "temporarily" disabled). Johnny doesn't look like he's been here for a few weeks (I should talk )

Anyone have a copy of the PDF files (howto and templates) for this project?

Thx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If it's the wallbreaker you're talking about, I have a PDF of the how to. I can't upload it here because it's too large, but I can email it to you if that's the one you want.

LATER NOTE: Okay, apparently the Leer Ghost is not the same as the Wallbreaker, although I suspect they have design elements in common. Johnny did a rebuild of his leer ghost which is documented in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22842&highlight=leer+ghost

If you hadn't already looked at that, it might help you.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Yah, looking for the wallbreaker. If you could email it to me, that would be awesome. The template PDF too, if you have it... I tried to email him from the email on his site but it bounced...

I checked out the link but there really wasn't anything extra there that he hadn't posted on his blog.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Rob check out a haunt vlog on youtube by jhmdf, the episode is haunt insider #10. He may be a good resource since according to the vlog Johnny gave him his ghosts and instructed him on their care. I hope its just a glitch and Johnny's blog comes back up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll send you what I have this weekend, Rob. I have the file on my home computer.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I have it too if you need it sooner. Just pm me your email. I made this one 2 years ago and it was great, until my dog knocked it over and all the strings snapped. I was so pissed I just recycled the parts instead of rebuilding.

BTW i'm just up in Ft Wayne. Is there any MNT's around this area??


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

I would be interested in the PDF of Jonny's Leer Ghost as well, if anyone has it stored. It looks as though the PDF files were stored in his Comcast file storage account and he may have since changed ISPs or something. In any case, they are still showing as unavailable from his blog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Studio, you can PM your email address to either Weaz or me and someone will get a copy to you


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Roxy sent me the pdf. You can download it from here: HowToArchive

Just right click on the file and then "Save Link As" or "Save Target As" to save it on your pc.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, saw this and thought I would reply. Work got crazy, and I moved back to Melbourne last October to return to my old job (for which I AM grateful), and lost the host of the pdf file. Thanks to Hauntiholik for rehosting the pdf. I hope to be back up and running soon, in the mean time PM me with any questions. Yes, I dumped all my old Halloween stuff for the second time, but the bug is biting and I will probably build a new host of ghosts for the coming Halloween.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome back Johnny! It's great to hear that you have your old job back.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

New Johnny ghosts - woot!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll be looking forward to them myself. Melbourne you say!!!!! I could come and see them in person....


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Chopping up wood now on my ghost. I will name it "Johnny" in your honor...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Headless said:


> I'll be looking forward to them myself. Melbourne you say!!!!! I could come and see them in person....


Melbourne Florida, but you are still welcome...


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Good to have you back Johnny! Now me, I could come and see you (Apopka,FL, not all that far really)!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

heresjohnny said:


> Melbourne Florida, but you are still welcome...


Darn it..........  LOL


----------

